# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Very Effective Lucid Dreaming Technique

## Super FZL

Around January 2008, my brother created a very effective lucid dreaming technique.  He has done this technique 5 times and has succeeded to get 4 long, vivid lucid dreams.  He has told many of his friends about the technique, and they claim to have had success with it as well.  It makes plenty of sense to me, as it is some kind of visualization technique.  So if you're reading this, add this to your nightly dream routine, at least one time.  Tell me how it works out for you; he'd love to know if his technique works for others.

As a lover of juvenile humor (he's 11, people) he named this technique "TURD"

Think
Understand
Rethink
Dream

THINK about what you want to see in your dream.  Visualize the scene exactly as you would see it in a dream.  Do not skimp on details like smells, tastes, or other sensations.  And make sure the scene you visualize is going to help you become lucid, or you've defeated the purpose!

UNDERSTAND how it will work.  Go through the scene again, and imagine a voice explaining how each item will help you achieve lucidity.

RETHINK so you will not forget.  This is like a combination of THINK and UNDERSTAND.

DREAM (lucidly).


Here is what my brother does when using the TURD technique.

He thought about the items that would help him achieve lucidity.
Then he understood where they would need to be used.
He rethought about the scene.  (below)

"I thought about 'RC' written on the wall.  And then, I had a cell phone, and someone text messaged me saying 'Come to the RC competition.'  And then I went to the competition, not knowing what 'RC' meant, then the announcer announced, 'welcome to the reality check competition!'  Then, when it was my turn to do it, I did my reality check and found out I was dreaming."

Note:  During the technique, try not to move and DO NOT let your mind wander.  Be still, quiet, and focused.
Note 2:  My brother's personal technique is different from the general one I listed above.

If you follow these rules you should get lucid. :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie: 

Tell me what you think, both before and after trying this.

----------


## lagunagirl

nice, sounds like a combination of some techniques I do during WBTB. 





> "I thought about 'RC' written on the wall.  And then, I had a cell phone, and someone text messaged me saying 'Come to the RC competition.'  And then I went to the competition, not knowing what 'RC' meant, then the announcer announced, 'welcome to the reality check competition!'  Then, when it was my turn to do it, I did my reality check and found out I was dreaming."



that's an awesome way to become lucid!!  ::lol::

----------


## vici.somnus

lol, turd. 

just the name makes it worth trying.

----------


## slash112

omg this sounds amazing, im so trying this for the next week to see if it works.

i liked the whole rc competition, good idea, i might use that.


i was just wondering, i dont know what you meant by "skimp" so are you supposed to visualise smells aswell, or do you just do sight?

----------


## High Hunter

By skimp, he means overlook, pass, you know.  Basically, make sure you include ALL senses.

You know what would be funny? If the TURD technique became the most popular, haha.

People will get into lucid dreaming..and the first thing they'll hear about it is:"Oh yeah, lucid dreaming is awesome. I use TURD to get lucid every night!"

----------


## slash112

> By skimp, he means overlook, pass, you know.  Basically, make sure you include ALL sense.
> 
> You know what would be funny? If the TURD technique became the most popular, haha.
> 
> People will get into lucid dreaming..and the first thing they'll hear about it is:"Oh yeah, lucid dreaming is awesome. I use TURD to get lucid every night!"



right got it, thanks.

i think it will be very popular, no joke, it sounds really good.

and lol, if i said that to one of my friends who know nothing about LDing i wouldnt hear the end of it.

----------


## vici.somnus

lol, "I use TURD to get lucid every night!" 

that's funny shit. ::lol::

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

There's this thing called 'MILD', it's official. It goes exactly the TURD way  :tongue2:

----------


## slash112

> There's this thing called 'MILD', it's official. It goes exactly the TURD way



well its pretty close, but not quite the exact same.

----------


## music_man

wow a reality check competition? thats a great idea o.O i never thought to do that haha.

----------


## funeralhall

I should try this!!!  ::D:  But Turd? Lol, I use Turd to get lucid!!!

----------


## Mariano

mmm, it's like a VILD/MILD thing...
but you gave me the idea of repeating the scene until something happens, I will try it..

----------


## SilverBells

Sounds great! will give it a try tonight!

----------


## Armistice

> lol, "I use TURD to get lucid every night!" 
> 
> that's funny shit.



Hahahaha!  ::lol:: 

I've actually done this more as a WBTB.  I'd wake up in the middle of a dream, "Damn, what the hell?!"  So would go back to sleep visualizing as much as I could remember.  Sometimes it'd work, sometimes it wouldn't

----------


## Zelzahim

Cant try this, got my own RC project im working on right now, so i gotta know if it works. After that, i think ill go for a try.
Does your brother got MSN? If so, please PM me it.(If he allows you to.) Hes almost the same age as me, so we could have some learnable discussions :tongue2: 

//Zelzahim

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

TURD. Too funny. =P

I really like the RC competition idea, though. I will have to use it.

----------


## Dream scientist

The name of the technique destroyed all hope of my becoming interested in this technique. If you want to be taken seriously, then try to be serious.  ::roll::

----------


## josh2010

Lighten up Dream Scientist...

I love a good TURD!  ::banana::

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Ha ha, did he learn this technique at the *S*outh *H*armon *I*nstitute of *T*echnology?

----------


## TheUnknownKadath

I've found that partaking in a relaxing TURD before bed helps you to have a better nights sleep.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Well, I tried it last night, with no LDs. But that just might have been my LDing incapability, so I will try again tonight, and work on it tomorrow during a WBTB.

----------


## Dream scientist

> Lighten up Dream Scientist...
> 
> I love a good TURD!






Okay.  :smiley: 

I wake up at night to try a TURD sometimes.

----------


## gugvg

i think im gonna try and have a good TURD tonight too

----------


## CarmineEternity

*I just lost my train of thought.*

----------


## Aumanawa

lucid dreams of the turd kind... :tongue2:

----------


## Toastypleez

Hooo boy! I am SO trying this  :smiley:

----------


## PassedReality

So just thinking of a reality check competetion... sounds more convincing than anything  ::D:  great stuff

----------


## TheUncanny

> Around January 2008, my brother created a very effective lucid dreaming technique.  He has done this technique 5 times and has succeeded to get 4 long, vivid lucid dreams.  He has told many of his friends about the technique, and they claim to have had success with it as well.  It makes plenty of sense to me, as it is some kind of visualization technique.  So if you're reading this, add this to your nightly dream routine, at least one time.  Tell me how it works out for you; he'd love to know if his technique works for others.
> 
> As a lover of juvenile humor (he's 11, people) he named this technique "TURD"
> 
> Think
> Understand
> Rethink
> Dream
> 
> ...



This sounds very similar to something I have done with my wife in the past. I have been able to help induce lucid dreams by way of guided meditation that takes advantage of the whole "imagine your dreamscape in vivid detail" thing, which was precluded by a guided relaxation technique to help relax the body and prepare it for "sleep".  It has worked multiple times, so there must be something to it.  Not only does it keep you focused (which aids in keeping you lucid) but it also helps manifest the dreamscape you will be wondering once you exit (as opposed to exiting and being "blind" or not having a solidified dreamscape yet).

Here's an good technique I wrote a few years back, before WBTB was well known and before CAT had been coined.

----------


## Mancon

lol! I'm going to give this a shot!

----------


## HighOnFire

> lucid dreams of the turd kind...



omg. that was great. thank you for the lols.

----------


## lucid4sho

smells like a good one.



I'm going to have this guy tell me to do an RC.
 ::banana::

----------


## surealization

Imagine if this worked for someone and them coming back and saying, 'Hey guys, i did a TURD last night'

Anyways sweet idea will give it a go.
Peace

----------


## TheOneirologist

TURD...sounds promising.  I'll try it sometime.  ::laughhard::

----------


## Jay12341235

I think you pulled this one out of your ass (pun intended) and BSed (pun intended) a technique so you could name it TURD. The truth is, this technique probably stinks (pun intended)

lol

----------


## fhgshfdg

Pretty well-known, tried and true technique to ensure that the last thing you're thinking about is "lucidity" before you slip into the dreamworld. I'm curious to know if anyone is/was able to actually fall into the dreamscape they visualized.

In any case, I'll try this tonight and see how it works out for me. Of course I am already taking part in a dream-enhancing activity. Double-up couldn't hurt I suppose.

----------


## fhgshfdg

Last night I went to sleep exhausted from staying up so late; my own fault, of course. However, I felt I had enough energy to at least make at attempt to TURD.

 ::roll:: 

The dream scene I imagined was one of me with a girl on the beach. I ran through several girls in my head (from celebrities to high school crushes) and had trouble settling and focusing on just one. I imagined the words reality check tattooed on her left arm so I would be reminded it was a dream. Admittedly, I probably didn't put as much effort into it as I should in order to get the results described. However...

To my surprise, it worked! Not perfectly, I might add, but results seemed much more than coincidental. Take a look at the most result post in my dream journal titled "Mysterious Man, Beautiful Woman" and see what I mean. At the risk of damaging the results of my research I'm going to refrain from using this technique for the next week or so, but I'll definitely be holding on to it as a potential means of sculpting my future lucids.


*Spoiler* for _PS_: 



On a side note, please take a look at the thread posted via link in my signature. I'm trying to conduct research on a possible means of enhancing dream recall and lucidity but I NEED everyone's help. Thank you.

----------


## redisreddish

This is hilarious, and actually sounds like it could work.  ::D: 

I can just imagine someone walking in on a person trying to do this: "What are you doing?" "I'M TRYING TO TURD, LEAVE ME ALONE!!"

----------


## TheOneirologist

Shh!  I'm busy trying to *TURD!*

----------


## WolfTotem

Excellent! I had quite long dryspell going on but then the TURD came and saved me (weirdest sentence I've ever wrote... :-D). I've always wondered can you actually forget LD and this time I almost did, but it came back to me during the day. It was just about the RC. I was counting my fingers 1, 2, 3... 10, yeah, that's about right. Wait, in one hand?!? LOL!

----------


## WolfTotem

And again! Even though it wasn't THE dream I was thinking of over and over again before I fell asleep, I had a LD. Was in the town where I was born (going to visit there in couple of weeks). I was in a bus, watching a Spitfire flying over the bus and then falling on the roof of the bus station/office building, but when the propeller just went thru the roof without any damage, I began to think: "If I can jump thru the bus door, I am dreaming.", I did and I was. Just wasn't able to stabilize it (nothing new in that).

----------


## shiraniaori

I did this all the time before, I stopped because it was more effortless to MILD, but this always worked for me. I never called it anything, I thought it was pretty much a V-MILD. It's really just making a dream in which you do a reality check. I think it was called projecting dreams or something like that, when you think/visualize what you want to dream about. Then just project a dream of doing a RC. I like the RC contest idea.

It always worked for me, hopefully it'll gain some popularity.

----------


## WolfTotem

Thanks for the MILD tip, shiraniaori! I'll give it a try.

I've tried to re-imagine my Spitfire-LD, but make it land so I could jump in and fly around with it. No such luck so far.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... sounds interesting. I'm not good at sitting still or WILDing, never had a succesful one. (i got bored.  ::D: ) But i'll try it tonight.

----------


## Wristblade56

Didn't work for me... maybe it was because i moved a lot. and random things kept popping into my head. Thanks for sharing though!

----------


## hadoitz

I will use it tonight and see if this thing works  :smiley: 

*After I tried*
It didn't work  :Sad: 
Same with Wristblade56, random things also popped into my head.

----------


## SteelDrake

Hahaha. Reading through this thread, I laughed so much.  ::lolxtreme::  It sounds promising. I'll have to try it tonight.

----------


## Ashouren

Going to try this too  ::D:

----------


## shiraniaori

I'm not the creator of the TURD, but in my experience, when your trying to incubate dreams like this (yeah, incubating dreams, I remembered that's what it's called) Don't just think of "I'm going to do an RC" or "I'm going to be in an RC contest". I've learned the words don't matter too much, and really focus on the intent.

Most of all, focus on what it's like to do an RC. I found 10 min of focusing on imagining pinching my nose, and really focusing on my intent, is way more effective than just repeating a mantra, because that becomes boring and monotonous, and your brain thinks up other things to distract you.

Meditation beforehand helps a lot, so you can keep your focus, but the focus on intent could be called a meditation as well. To me, don't just keep going till you go to sleep, you'll get distracted, do it for a while, and decide your gonna sleep, and think about the intent a little. It'll become those annoying thoughts in your head and it'll work in my experience. It should be a very passive process when you go to sleep, just keep the idea there.

That's if your not good at focusing intensely until you fall asleep, which I would assume many people aren't.

----------


## Erii

I will try this tonight  :smiley:  I'm going to be doing CAN-WILD technique, and do this to help me better
I'll try to post the results tomorrow!

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

I'll also do this tonight, seems like a really good technique. 

Here's to wetting my dry spell :drool: 

Blush*

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

Didn't work last night. Trying again tonight :ClouDing around: 

Blush*

----------


## VegasDreaming

The whole "visualizing as much as i can remember and going back to sleep" works for me too sometimes. Just recently I had a dream that I was hanging out with the cast of That 70's Show, and when I woke up I closed my eyes and visualized the people and the layout of the yard we were in and when I fell back asleep I had a similar dream.

----------

